# No Signal from GPU - Please help



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

About a year ago I had my system running fine with a GTX 9800, it stopped working and due to time and finance restrictions since then I’ve been running a Radeon HD 4650, loaned by a friend, which sufficed.

Now I’ve bought a GTX 560 Ti but when I power up I get ‘no signal’ displayed on the monitor even though I can hear Windows starting and all lights, fans and other components seem to be working fine. Fans on 560 Ti are spinning, its lights are on.

Some system specs:

Windows XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 3
AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
2.21 GHz, 2.00 GB of Ram
PSU is Antec 750 W, 4 x 40A on the 12V, Max of 62.5A – It has 4 x 8 (6+2) pin power connectors, I’ve always used the 560 Ti with two of these plugged in. (Just 6 of the 8 pins) 
The new GPU is a ASUS GTX 560 Ti Direct CU 2 TOP, 1 GB GDDR5, 900 MHz Overclock


Some detail of what I’ve done:

- I’ve been putting in the 560 Ti, getting ‘no signal’, putting in the 4650 to read the net, then swapping back to the 560 Ti to try again. Each time, powering off, pausing, earthing and being careful. Each time I put in the 4650 it works fine, the same every time, as it always has. Each time I put in the 560 Ti, no signal, always the same.

- I uninstalled the Ati 4650 through the ‘Device Manager’ in ‘Control Panel’ and then ran ‘Driver Sweeper’ to clean all ‘AMD – Display’ drivers. 

- I’m unable to plug my monitor directly into my motherboard as I don’t have an adaptor. Is there such a thing as DVI male to VGA male?

- I’m not inclined to suspect my motherboard has fried or needs the CMOS resetting and battery removing as the 4650 works fine, am I right in this?

- I am worried that my motherboard is too old to deal with such a new GPU, although it has got the right PCI-E slot. Is that enough or could it be a BIOS issue?

- In reading and trying stuff I have noted that I never, with either card, get a beep on start up, don’t remember getting one for a long time, unless I’ve just missed it. I took my ram out with the 4650 in and when I booted up I still had no beeps, but also had nothing on screen other than ‘no signal’.

- The supplied driver disk will not let me install drivers with the 4650 in as no Nvidia device is detected, likewise I can not open the Nvidia control centre as no device is detected. I have downloaded the latest drivers from the website though. (285.58 WHQL)

- Obviously the card could simply be a dud but I’ve not yet had the chance to try it in another PC. With Christmas coming that may be hard in the next few days. It would be shame to have to wait till new year to sort this, particularly as I’m not yet sure of the returns policy at EBuyer (UK) where I got the card from. As its brand new I’m hoping its fine, what would be nice is if it’s just a settings issue, any ideas?


Any help greatly received, you’ll be able to tell from my post I’m a total amateur, please don’t let the best advice be to ‘get an X-box as PCs are too darn complicated for types like me’….. 

Many thanks and Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you hooking up the 2 6 pin PCIe aux power plugs to the card?

Hooking the monitor to the first DVI port?

If so I would think the card is defective, once installed and powered up it should display on the bios splash screen regardless of the drivers installed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Trying the GPU in another PC would help determine if the GPU is faulty.
There are DVI to VGA adapters and one is commonly included with a new GPU.
Your Mobo VGA connection should be male.


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

- Yes, I'm always hooking up the 6 pin power plugs (That is 6 of the 8 pin (6+2) plugs x2.

- Not sure which is the 'first' DVI port, but the card came with one port uncovered and the other covered, I've been using the uncovered one, to the right as I look at the rear of the case. I have tried the other port but only once, not with every other thing I've tried, if that makes sense.

- I don't ever get to the BIOS, just NO SIGNAL as soon as I switch on the monitor.

- I'm working on trying the card in a friends system but it will be difficult to do it soon.

- Thanks for the adaptor info, I will look to purchase one, if they are cheap, at least it will stop me having to keep swapping the cards over, which can't be good for them. (MOBO VGA is male)


Thanks very much for the help, I'm doing my nut trying everything I can find suggested on the web, if you've anything to add I'd much appreciate it.

To add, MOBO is;
MS 7125 W7125 NMS V1.CB6 030 206 17:52:10 K8N ne04 N1996

Part of my worry is thatmaybe the BIOS needs updating but I'm not confident to do that. I've just found LIVE UPDATE 5 at MSI which should check my MOBO for me but fails to run claiming it's only for MSI products. (My MOBO has MSI written all over it so not sure what that is all about!

Anywho, ever onwards.

Thanks again and please if you think of anything else.....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it a pre-built system like a HP, Packard Bell etc?

I doubt a bios update will be the issue, I would still expect to see the bios splash screen.


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

It was built by Evesham to my spec request, but they've gone out of business now


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not sure how big they were, but if they were using there own bios like HP, Gateway, etc that's why MSI update won't work, It's only for retail boards.


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

Ahh ok, that's fair enough then I guess. Shame though as I thought it was a simple tool to help me in a big way.

Thanks for comin back to this thread though wrench97. Very helpful. 

I'm now off to uninstall nVidida PhysX and control panel etc.

If that doesn't help I'm filling my PC with soapy water and giving it a good shake.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you can't see the bios splash screen before windows loads, no drivers or software are going to help.


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

Surely that suggests it's either options changes or a dud card then?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Not sure how big they were, but if they were using there own bios like HP, Gateway, etc that's why MSI update won't work, It's only for retail boards.


Evesham Micros built their own systems they were kind of like Gateways and (if you remember these lot) AST system put together. i.e not very good.


----------



## Whiski (Oct 28, 2009)

This may seem stupid but it has happened before,
the screen can sometimes be set to VGA automatically, check the screen menu and make sure it's set to DVI.


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

That's genius, I'd never even think of something like that. Not the right answer this time though  My screen only has a choice of analog or digital and it is on digital.

Good thinking though, cheers.


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: No Signal from GPU - Motherboard conflict*

I've now at last managed to try the GPU in a friends system and guess what, it worked fine! 

Talking to my friend, who is far cleverererer than me, and considering all the info I've found online, it seems the most likely direction now is a conflict between my motherboard and the GPU.

Therefore my course of action seems to be:
1. Scour the web for proof that my motherboard conflicts with my GPU,
2. Update the BIOS,
3. Buy a new Motherboard.

So far I've failed to prove 1 and had several failed attempts at 2.

My MOBO manufacturer MSI provides 'Live Update 5' to auto update BIOS software but darn it, it won't work for me because another firm built my system from their parts.

So my next question to you lovely people is...

Is there an alternative auto utility tool that I can use because I'm really struggling to update my BIOS myself?

(Or do you have any other advice?)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The problem is you do not have a MSI Bios, what you have is a custom bios written for/by Eversham for their PC's. It may be possible to flash it by the Dos/Floppy method but you also stand a good chance of bricking the board if it does not work.
I believe the bios chips on those were socketed or removable type chip might be a good idea to buy one with the Msi bios already flashed on it> PC BIOS reprogramming, replacement, recovery


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks again Wrench. My mind is a little fried at the moment but I take note of your point. I'm awaiting a response from MSI at the moment which may relate directly to it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most of the OEM's do the same thing, HP uses a lot of Asus boards, they may have the Asus name on them and and model number but Asus does not support the board nor will you find the model on the Asus web site, a similar model yes but not the number on the board, Dell uses Foxconn to produce their boards but they usually all say Dell on the board.


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

This is a pain because Evesham are no longer around.

I'm gussing you're in early morning where you are, it's late for me and this stuff melts my brain.

Thanks again, I'll be back, but for now I need my p i ll l l l o o o ww w w w


----------



## LanceValiant (Dec 17, 2011)

Just in case you're interested...

I have now successfully updated my BIOS (With a fair amount of help from the MSIHQ forum and their updating tool.)

Once I got a minute to myself it was actually very easy to do (with their help.)

You'll guess that a BIOS update was not enough to get the GPU working, so i'm now working on the basis that the CPU / motherboard is just too old and so will purchase a bundle to replace them both with something compatible to the new GPU and everything else.

Once i've done that I may even update Windows....

:hide:

Thanks again for all your help here, especially wrench, you wouldn't believe how much I've learnt by tinkering..

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most likely everything is too old.

didn't they go out of business about 10 years ago? I am pretty sure I was at univesity at the time 2001.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't know if this is still running

Former staff offer support for stranded Evesham customers | News | PC Pro


----------

